# Still getting too warm



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

OK. I'm getting pretty frustrated with this. I've replaced the water pump, thermostat, cylinder head temp. sensor, radiator cap and the nipple down below the cap, all of the hoses and the system has been flushed twice. (once with water hose, once at a shop) There are no leaks and I am not driving the car hard. After about 10 mins of driving the gets to about halfway between the °F mark and the first line on the hot side of the gauge and turning on the heater does not seem to help any. I've done everything short of replacing the radiator. 

It was suggested to me that the head(s) may be cracked. Does this seem likely? Any ideas on what to do next? I'm going to try and locate somewhere that sells Redline WaterWetter and hope that helps. 

I need this car to work ans this is going to be my daily driver once she is running (fairly) reliably. 

Thanks!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

have you checked for rust? ahve you run a rust cleaning solution though the system yet?

another guy on the site Bobak, had a similar problem, turned out his radiator was rusted out

i suggest draining the system, removing the radiator checking it for rust, and if it is rusted, get a new aluminum one :thumbup:


edit: there may also be chunks of debris blocking the passages, you may not be able to tell unless you fun a system cleaning flush though it, they have ones that are designed to attack any corrosive matierals trapped in there, if i remember correctly Bobak had that done and the fluid came out red/orange


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

Agreed, probably a s****y radiator


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> have you checked for rust? ahve you run a rust cleaning solution though the system yet?
> 
> another guy on the site Bobak, had a similar problem, turned out his radiator was rusted out
> 
> ...


I haven't checked it for rust. I'll look into that tonight once it has cooled down. Thanks for the quick responses!! :thumbup: 

Any suggestions on radiators? Eventually I will have her boosting, so I'd like to go ahead and get something that will do well with that from the beginning.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

just find a good turbo radiator, or buy a new one, they're like 150 or so


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Got to be the radiator.  Hey whatya know, we all agreed on something....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ahhh for once, the Z dysfunctional family unites.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Could also be air in the system, but at your cars age the radiator may be on its way out.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, the front end needs to be off the ground when the system is filled to ensure there are no air pockets. I dunno about after the fact, if raising the front end will let the air come out, or if the system needs to be refilled from empty to force the air out.....


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Well I checked the radiator today. I could visibly see the rust deposits once I took a flash light down there. Thankfully a friend of mine works at Autozone and he was able to get me one for a little over $100. I figure that will be adequate for now, seeing as she isn't even running to full stock power yet. We'll be replacing it tomorrow evening. I'll post an update once we test her out.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

:thumbup: your welcome


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> :thumbup: your welcome


thanks all :cheers:


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

asleepz said:


> Ahhh for once, the Z dysfunctional family unites.


amen!

hmm, i would like to change my radiator too just because its 20 years old lol


----------



## barnessr20 (Nov 10, 2005)

dono200sx said:


> OK. I'm getting pretty frustrated with this. I've replaced the water pump, thermostat, cylinder head temp. sensor, radiator cap and the nipple down below the cap, all of the hoses and the system has been flushed twice. (once with water hose, once at a shop) There are no leaks and I am not driving the car hard. After about 10 mins of driving the gets to about halfway between the °F mark and the first line on the hot side of the gauge and turning on the heater does not seem to help any. I've done everything short of replacing the radiator.
> 
> try and bleed the system there should be a bleeder screw on the thourmastat housing or near there let the car run for a bit and open the screw up and let the air bleed out do that until all the air is out


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

barnessr20 said:


> dono200sx said:
> 
> 
> > OK. I'm getting pretty frustrated with this. I've replaced the water pump, thermostat, cylinder head temp. sensor, radiator cap and the nipple down below the cap, all of the hoses and the system has been flushed twice. (once with water hose, once at a shop) There are no leaks and I am not driving the car hard. After about 10 mins of driving the gets to about halfway between the °F mark and the first line on the hot side of the gauge and turning on the heater does not seem to help any. I've done everything short of replacing the radiator.
> ...


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Well I let the car warm up to normal, then drove it a few miles to get some gas, as so far everything looks to be in good order. The temp. gague even went back to the left once I turned on my electric fan. So it looks like time/money well spent. I'll repost tomorrow evening after having taken it to and from work and give a final update. Thanks again!


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Ok, Well I've been driving the car for the past few days and it hasn't overheated once. The radiator was definately the problem. Case closed I guess... :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Good to know you're back on the road :cheers:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*happy dance* :hal:, glad we could help man :thumbup:


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

You know, it feels good to take something like this, spend some time on it and get it running. 

Not to mention, open t-tops, windows down and Hot for Teacher blaring from the radio help quite a bit.

I really appreciate all the help you guys give. It is invaluable.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

dono200sx said:


> You know, it feels good to take something like this, spend some time on it and get it running.
> 
> Not to mention, open t-tops, windows down and Hot for Teacher blaring from the radio help quite a bit.
> 
> I really appreciate all the help you guys give. It is invaluable.


well we are glad to have been able to help


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

Good work team! nice to see a forum helping each other out nicely instead of bagging someone out for being a little less intelligent than them. good work


----------

